# ser/estar loco



## ROCOTO

Recently, someone asked how to say in Spanish:
"When I was younger, I was a little crazy."
So I responded:
"Cuando yo era joven, era un poco loco."

However another poster said that one can not use ser with loco, because it conveys a level of craziness that one has upon entering a mental institution.  This poster said that one must use estar with loco to convey that someone was behaving a little wild or crazy...

My question is:
What is the translation and the difference of these two:
1) Cuando era joven, era un poco loco. = ???
2) Cuando era joven, estaba loco. = ???

thanks, rocoto


----------



## delhi

Hi, rocoto, welcome to the forum.
I think you could translate:
"Cuando era joven, era un poco loco"=>"When I was young, I was a little insane/mad"
"Cuando era joven, estaba un poco loco"=>"When I was young, I was a little crazy"
Still, more opinions would be useful, no doubt.


----------



## MarceloPG

"Cuando yo era joven, era un poco loco." is OK you didn't need a menthal institution.
"Cuando era joven, estaba loco." you probbably went to a menthal institution.


----------



## Nholdamek

No estoy muy bueno con español, pero pienso que debería usar “estar.”

Oh, darn it, I just noticed you posted in English. All right, I'd use estar as well.

Estoy loco = I'm crazy
Soy loco = I need to go to a mental institution 

But again, my spanish isn't that good yet.


----------



## Nholdamek

MarceloPG said:


> "Cuando yo era joven, era un poco loco." is OK you didn't need a menthal institution.
> "Cuando era joven, estaba loco." you probbably went to a menthal institution.


 
Oh, nevermind me then, can I ask why era would imply mild craziness/wildness, whilst estaba would imply real madness? that seems reversed to me. Just wondering.


----------



## Bocha

ROCOTO said:


> However another poster said that one can not use ser with loco, because it conveys a level of craziness that one has upon entering
> a mental institution. This poster said that one must use estar with loco to convey that someone was behaving a little wild or crazy...



To me, it is just the other way round. That is to say I would prefer to use _estar_ for a serious mental disorder. And _ser_ to mean a wild behaviour.

But it depends on the context, in many cases I don´t think there is much difference in meaning if you use _ser_ o _estar_.
The use probably varies a lot from region to region.


----------



## normaelena

ROCOTO said:


> My question is:
> What is the translation and the difference of these two:
> 1) Cuando era joven, era un poco loco. = ???
> 2) Cuando era joven, estaba loco. = ???



One of the reasons you can use verb "ser" in the first sentence is because you have an introductory sentence that states quite a long period of time: "Cuando yo era joven." 
Here is a similar sentence:
Cuando era estudiante, era un poco distraído.


----------



## heidita

Nholdamek said:


> Oh, nevermind me then, can I ask why era would imply mild craziness/wildness, whilst estaba would imply real madness? that seems reversed to me. Just wondering.


You were quite right, Nhold. Welcome to the forum , the three of you!

Estaba loco would imply you were really crazy.
Era un poco loco, you know, weren't we all?? ((I suppose you still are?? , well, I *was )*


----------



## Magmod

ser pesimista = to be pessimist by *nature* and by* characteristic*
*ser loco* = to be mad by nature and by characteristic > mental hospital
estar pesimista = to be pessimistic about something and is a temporary *condition*
*estar loco* = to be mad about something and is a temporary condition, i.e. emotional and therefore not permanent.
 y por eso:

Cuando era joven, era loco en un mental
Cuando era joven, estaba loco sobre mi novia
*Un poco loco*: en este caso loco es un sustantivo y poco es el adjetivo, como de más arriba.

Saludos


----------



## hfpardue

Bocha said:


> To me, it is just the other way *a*round. That is to say I would prefer to use _estar_ for a serious mental disorder. And _ser_ to mean a wild behaviour.


The other way *a*round is what we say in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Bocha

Magmod said:


> ser pesimista = to be pessimist by *nature* and by* characteristic*
> *ser loco* = to be mad by nature and by characteristic > mental hospital
> estar pesimista = to be pessimistic about something and is a temporary *condition*
> *estar loco* = to be mad about something and is a temporary condition, i.e. emotional and therefore not permanent.
> y por eso:
> 
> Cuando era joven, era loco en un mental
> Cuando era joven, estaba loco sobre mi novia
> Saludos


 
Humm... no. At least not always, context will determine which verb is better.

- Doctor, ¿cree Ud. que pueda mejorar?
- No, respecto a eso soy pesimista.


- ¿Qué dijo el doctor?
- Dio rodeos pero en definitiva dijo que está loca y que hay que internarla.


----------



## Magmod

MarceloPG said:


> "Cuando yo era joven, era un poco loco." is OK you didn't need a menthal institution.
> "Cuando era joven, estaba era loco." you probbably went to a mental institution.


*ser loco* = to be mad by nature and by characteristic > mental hospital

Saludos


----------



## Bocha

hfpardue said:


> The other way *a*round is what we say in my neck of the woods.


 
Yes, I knew _*a*round_ is preferred in US English, there is a very interesting thread about that
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=87308


----------



## Alelo

I will have to agree with Bocha, MarceloPG, and heidita.

"Estaba loco" you were insane, being placed in a mental institution.
"Era loco" you were a little crazy, behaving a little wild.


----------



## profe105

So, then how does it work when someone says _Estoy loco por ti_?  He's not literally insane over you, simple crazy about you.


----------



## Nholdamek

Alelo said:


> I will have to agree with Bocha, MarceloPG, and heidita.
> 
> "Estaba loco" you were insane, being placed in a mental institution.
> "Era loco" you were a little crazy, behaving a little wild.


 
To those who are saying this, could you explain why this is so, please? It seems strange to me and o pposite of what I would expect.


----------



## Bienvenidos

*If anyone caught Miss Venezuela last year:  

  La gente está loca, loca de la cosa, la cosa mía, la cosa tuya, ¡la cosa de la GENTE!

 
*


----------



## xOoeL

Wikipedia said:
			
		

> The adjective _loco_ ("mad", "crazy", "insane") is always used with _estar_ in Spain, as the implication is that the person "has gone mad" (i.e. a change of state). It is possible to give it a permanent nuance, but only by using it as a noun: _es un loco_, "he's a madman". _Ser loco_ is used in Latin America, however.



No estoy de acuerdo con Heidita respecto al uso en España.  Yo no diría nunca "era un poco loco" ni "eres loco", pero sí "estaba un poco loco" y "eres un loco".


----------



## Dudu678

xOoeL said:


> No estoy de acuerdo con Heidita respecto al uso en España.  Yo no diría nunca "era un poco loco" ni "eres loco", pero sí "estaba un poco loco" y "eres un loco".


De acuerdo. Decir _era un poco loco_ me suena necesariamente a una situación. Por ejemplo:

_Todo aquello era un poco loco. Nadie sabía lo que debía hacer y cometía errores._


----------



## heidita

Dudu678 said:


> De acuerdo. Decir _era un poco loco_ me suena necesariamente a una situación. Por ejemplo:
> 
> _Todo aquello era un poco loco. Nadie sabía lo que debía hacer y cometía errores._


 
Con eso nos das la razón, dudu. A los defensores del "era loco". Al fin y al cabo, no importa que sea una situación o una persona que pasa por la situación.

A ver, en presente:

Soy un poco loca. Estoy como una cabra.

Estoy loca. Me van a ingresar ya mismo.

jejej, las dos frases perfectamente aplicables a mí.


----------



## heidita

Veamos:



> b) Para hacer una advertencia a alguien acerca de su comportamiento: con SER
> 
> "No seas loco"
> 
> (Gabriel Celaya, en el poema "Biografía":
> "No seas tan loco.


 


> Sorpresas como ésta nos las llevamos muy a menudo: uno considera la expresión "ser loco" como el típico error de los extanjeros, y luego va y la encuentra recogida por Dña. María Moliner


 
Al parecer viene recogida la expresión por el María Moliner. 

Más aquí.


----------



## Magmod

heidita said:


> Al parecer viene recogida la expresión por *el* María Moliner.
> 
> Más aquí.


Hola Heidi
Sí el vinculo es muy utíl u interesante ..

 ¿Ha cambiado María Moliner su sexo?

Cuídate


----------



## heidita

Magmod said:


> ¿Ha cambiado María Moliner su sexo?
> 
> Cuídate


 
Mejor: ¿Se ha cambiado María Moliner de sexo?

Ya que hoy en día todo es posible, no me quiero aventurar a decir que eso no sería posible.  Pero en este caso.....

Siempre hacemos referencia a los diccionarios en masculino.

el Larousse
el María Moliner
El DRAE


----------



## Filis Cañí

En Triana y alrededores, sólo se usa el verbo _estar_ con la palabra _loco_.


----------



## chamanito

'Ser loco" definitely stronger expression and refers to a serious condition...or insult. "Estar loco" is muchisimo mas suave.


----------



## Fellow

ser loco - to be crazy(property,virtue of one)
estar(volverse) loco - to go crazy,become crazy(state, condition)


----------



## Magmod

Filis Cañí said:


> En Triana y alrededores, sólo se usa el verbo _estar_ con la palabra _loco_.


 Entonces nunca dirías:
  "No seas loco"
Volverse loco 

Saludos


----------



## Dudu678

Magmod said:


> Entonces nunca dirías:
> "No seas loco"
> Volverse loco
> 
> Saludos


Bueno, sobre lo primero ya se ha discutido en este hilo, pero tú sabes muy bien que _volverse loco_ sí se utiliza.


----------



## Cuchura

ROCOTO, you are right. The difference is between the verb time you used. For instance,

*Present*
Yo estoy loco: This means that you are doing something crazy or you are behaving a little wild or crazy.
Yo soy loco: you probably are in a mental institution

*Past*
Yo estaba loco 
Lo era loco 
both mean that in some time of your life you were behaving crazy but it doesn´t implies that you were squizofrenic or something like that.

Bye


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
En mis barrios sí se dice "soy un loco de los coches" o "es un loco de la música rock". Y si mañana le digo a mi madre que me voy a un convento, ella me puede decir;
 ¡hija, pero estás loca! o ¡anda, no seas loca! y también es corriente la expresión "es un locario".

PS-Perdonad si repito algo ya dicho, pero no comprendo mucho el inglés.


----------



## Filis Cañí

ena 63 said:


> Hola:
> En mis barrios sí se dice "soy un loco de los coches" o "es un loco de la música rock". Y si mañana le digo a mi madre que me voy a un convento, ella me puede decir;
> ¡hija, pero estás loca! o ¡anda, no seas loca! y también es corriente la expresión "es un locario".
> 
> PS-Perdonad si repito algo ya dicho, pero no comprendo mucho el inglés.


 
Concuerdo. Mi simplificación anterior era para no liar a los principiantes. Si la elección es entre "yo soy loco" y "yo estoy loco", yo propondría usar siempre la segunda, sea cual sea el estado de mi cordura.


----------



## Outsider

Hi. 

The difference between _era loco_ and _estaba loco_ has little to do with intensity, in my opinion. The explanation is that _estaba_ implies that there was a transition from a state of sanity to a state of madness. This suggests that one is talking about actual insanity, though other interpretations may be possible.

_Era loco_ does not imply a change, so it is normally interpreted a as benign type of craziness. However, I would say the particular context may allow for other interpretations of each expression.


----------



## Magmod

Dudu678 said:


> Bueno, sobre lo primero ya se ha discutido en este hilo, pero tú sabes muy bien que _volverse loco_ sí se utiliza.


 Claro, pero *Filis Cañí*  ha dicho:
En Triana y alrededores, *sólo *se usa el verbo _estar_ con la palabra _loco_.
Entonces en Triana usan: "no estés loco" ¿no?


Saludos


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

Cuando yo empezaba a aprender el español, me enseñaron usar "ser" *siempre* con descripción.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Magmod said:


> Claro, pero *Filis Cañí* ha dicho:
> En Triana y alrededores, *sólo *se usa el verbo _estar_ con la palabra _loco_.
> Entonces en Triana usan: "no estés loco" ¿no?
> 
> 
> Saludos


 
¿Me estás vacilando, pisha?


----------



## Tiberia

For me, 
'Era un poco loco' --> I was a bit thoughtless
'Estaba loco' --> I was mad/insane


----------



## trevorb

En el caso de 'no seas loco/a', me parece que 'loco' puede ser sustantivo: no seas (un) loco. Así que no rompe la regla de siempre usar 'estar' con 'loco'.

¿O me equivoco?

Trevor.


----------



## shapshico

heidita said:


> Con eso nos das la razón, dudu. A los defensores del "era loco". Al fin y al cabo, no importa que sea una situación o una persona que pasa por la situación.
> 
> A ver, en presente:
> 
> Soy un poco loca. Estoy como una cabra.
> 
> Estoy loca. Me van a ingresar ya mismo.
> 
> jejej, las dos frases perfectamente aplicables a mí.


 
Coincido con heidita:

De joven era (medio) (un poco) (algo) loco : no es locura
Yo estaba (algo) (medio) loco por una chica

Yo era loco / Yo estaba loco : Es problable que te lleven al manicomio

Pero si usas , yo estaba loco por ella , ahi el contexto cambia.


----------



## Filis Cañí

trevorb said:


> En el caso de 'no seas loco/a', me parece que 'loco' puede ser sustantivo: no seas (un) loco. Así que no rompe la regla de siempre usar 'estar' con 'loco'.
> 
> ¿O me equivoco?
> 
> Trevor.


 
Va usted por buen camino, don Trevor. Igual que se dice siempre "estoy enfermo" y nunca "soy enfermo", aunque hayas nacido y te vayas a morir enfermo; y aunque en el hospital alguien pueda decir "Soy el enfermo de la sala B".


----------



## stapl334

This thread is a little old, but now I'm curious about the distinction as well. Mi novio es de México y siempre me dice, "estás muy loca." No quiere que entre en el manicomio, así que puede ser una preferencia regional?


----------



## Empuje taquiónico

stapl334 said:


> This thread is a little old, but now I'm curious about the distinction as well. Mi novio es de México y siempre me dice, "estás muy loca." No quiere que entre en el manicomio, así que puede ser una preferencia regional?



No entiendo bien cuál es tu pregunta.



Filis Cañí said:


> Va usted por buen camino, don Trevor. Igual que se dice siempre "estoy enfermo" y nunca "soy enfermo", aunque hayas nacido y te vayas a morir enfermo; y aunque en el hospital alguien pueda decir "Soy el enfermo de la sala B".



Esto es interesante. Acá en Argentina sí se usa "soy enfermo", pero es un insulto y suena muy fuerte y agresivo.
Por ejemplo, en un altercado de tránsito, uno de los automovilistas le podría decir al otro "¿Sos enfermo? ¡Casi me matás!"
Como se ve, su significado es diferente del neutro "estar enfermo".

Saludos


----------

